# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili ishte faktori kryesor në Përmbytjen e Shkodrës?

## flory80

Desha ta hap këtë temë për të marë dhe opinionet e disave prej jush, lidhur me katastrofën e fundit në Shkodër.

Përmbytja e Shkodrës erdhi si rezultat 

1- Kushteve të rënduara atmosferike
2- Faj i opozitës
3- Abuzimi i Qeverrisë
4- Faj i KESH-it

Do tu lutesha ta diskutojmë këtë temë, dhe të mos e kalojmë thjesht duke votuar njërin apo tjetrin faktor.
Ju faleminderit.

----------


## ILMGAP

mund te jete faji i opozites apo i qeverise per arsye se Zoti vendosi te vershoj Shkodren ? Nese po ateher votoj per keto te dyja gjithmon nese eshte e lejuar  :xx:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Per Mendimin Tim Kan Ndikuar Te Gjitha Nga Pak Pervec Opozites .Opozita Nuk Eshte Pergjegjese Per Kete Sepse Kjo i Takon Partise Ne Pushtet.

*Kushtet e Renduara Atmosferike*: Edhe Mundet . Disi 
*Faji Opozites*: Jo Dhe e Sjarova Perse Nuk Ka Faj , Sipas Mendimit Tim  
*Abuzimi Qeverise*:Se Di . Ndoshta Dhe Pse Qeverite Tona Shquhen Per Korrupsion.
*Faji KESH*: Qeveria Dhe KESH-i Duhet Te Ishin Ne Gatishmeri , Por Si Duket e Nenvlersuan.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shkodra s'eshte as qyteti i pare e as i fundit qe u permbyt per shkaqe atmosferike. Kete s'mund ta ndalonte as pozita e as opozita. Me mire se sa te permbytej me keq, duke u shkaterruar hidrocentralet, duheshin masat qe u morren.
Para dhjete vjetesh e njejta gje ndodhi edhe ne Pavia e u moren te njejtat masa, duke permbytur kilometra me rradhe e duke hecur neper qytet me varka, sepse katet e para ishin nen uje. Me pak fjale, jane gjera qe ndodhin e s'eshte faji as i Keshit, as i pozites e as i abuzimeve.
Personalisht, duke vene re ngjarje te tilla, do mundohesha te blija shtepi ku mund te shmangia rreziqe si keto, ndoshta jo tamam rreziqe per jeten, por qe ta veshtiresojne ate, ne nje fare menyre.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Shkodra s'eshte as qyteti i pare e as i fundit qe u permbyt per shkaqe atmosferike. Kete s'mund ta ndalonte as pozita e as opozita. Me mire se sa te permbytej me keq, duke u shkaterruar hidrocentralet, duheshin masat qe u morren.
> Para dhjete vjetesh e njejta gje ndodhi edhe ne Pavia e u moren te njejtat masa, duke permbytur kilometra me rradhe e duke hecur neper qytet me varka, sepse katet e para ishin nen uje. Me pak fjale, jane gjera qe ndodhin e s'eshte faji as i Keshit, as i pozites e as i abuzimeve.
> Personalisht, duke vene re ngjarje te tilla, do mundohesha te blija shtepi ku mund te shmangia rreziqe si keto, ndoshta jo tamam rreziqe per jeten, por qe ta veshtiresojne ate, ne nje fare menyre.


sa e bukur dukesh kur shkruan  :syte zemra:

----------


## OPARI

opozita e ka fajin si gjithmone me qeveritaret shqipetare

ne shqiperi gjithcka flitet rreth politikes dhe specialistet nuk japin nje verdik te saket por aman na del qe prurjet nga shirat dhe debora nuk ishte vertet aqe sa nuk mund ta perballonte fjerza 
ne dhjetor na del qe kesh blinte energji nga kosova kur digat mbusheshin dhe nuk prodhonte ne kapacitet te plote  
nga theniet e shkodraneve te vjeter del se eshte hera e pare qe per 2-3 ore nuk kane pare nje prurje te tille 


pastaj ne shqiperi ra nje shtet i ter me 97 dhe nuk hyri njeri ne burg,u vodhe thesari i shtetit dhe akoma nuk ka nje investigim,sa u denuan me 98 per grushtin e shtetit,u hodhen ne ere nje fshate i tere dhe ministrin e kemi akoma minister,ndersa ne flasim se u mbyten ca fusha dhe ca toka dhe do gjendet fajtori     harrojeni     qeveria e quan sukses   ,opozita lufton per karrigen ndersa populli e ha si gjithmone

----------


## drague

qeverrija e ka fajin ka thon qazim mulleti

----------


## Erlebnisse

> sa e bukur dukesh kur shkruan


Te pelqen ty? Kjo eshte e rendesishme! :pa dhembe: 

Sqarim: Opozita nuk eshte qeveria, por ajo qe kundershton qeverine (ne kete rast Opozita=PS; Pozita=PD).

----------


## xfiles

Pse i shikoni gjerat bardh e zi,
patjeter faji duhet te jete 100% i dikujt, apo sejcili ka pjesen e vet.
Votova se e ka fajin KESH, ja futa kot sepse nuk mu duk me vend te votoja per asnje nga opsionet e tjera.

1- E kane fajin kushtet e renduara atmosferike, pa dyshim, po kushte te renduara ka pat çdo vit, dhe ne çdo shtet, por a kane bere njerzit çdo gje qe kishin ne dore per te minimizuar demet?

2- E ka fajin opozita, qe ne vend sa te kryeje rolin e vet si opozite del rrugeve dhe nuk bashkepunon ne qeverisjen e vendit. E ka fajin opozita se demet qe shohim sot jane edhe neglizhenca e opozites kur ishte dikur ne pozite.

3- e ka fajin qeveria po aq sa opozita, per te njejtat arsye kur ajo ishte ne opozite dhe tani qe eshte ne pozite.

4- vallahi nuk e di nese KESH eshte privat apo shteteror dhe nese ka fuqi te vendose kur dhe si te hapet diga.. po me siguri dhe ky nuk duhet te jete teresisht pa faj.


Faji ka qene, eshte dhe do te mbetet jetim, sepse realisht faji nuk i perket askujt, por i perket te gjitheve bashkarisht.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Te pelqen ty? Kjo eshte e rendesishme!


Shume  :buzeqeshje: 

Ca tthem te lesho goja mjalte  :perqeshje:  Si bohet kshu, mu mlesho goja mjalte vetem kur flas me goca tbukura, pasiqe nuk shof anet tjera, a mtrego dot si jane pershtypjet e mia te para per ty te drejta apo te gabuara ?

prap " :syte zemra: "

----------


## Erlebnisse

jashte teme per se dyti :pa dhembe:

----------


## Izadora

> Cili ishte faktori kryesor në Përmbytjen e Shkodrës?


Faktori kryesore jane kushtet atmosferike. Dicka qe ndodh nje ne qindra vjet. 
Tere sistemi i kanaleve kulluese nuk jane ndertuar qe te perballojne keto sasi te medha uji.
Hidrocentralet jo qe jo , se do kishim  48 ore ne dite drita.

Keshtu eshte kur je i varur nga moti, se vetem hindrocentrale kena lol. 



Le te shpresojme qe njerzve te demtuar nga permbytja, te demshperblehen!!

----------


## ILMGAP

> jashte teme per se dyti


po pesoj dikush nga keto postime (jashte teme apo chitchat) un do jem ai pranaj mos u frikso thjesht bjer viktime  :perqeshje: 

per her te fundit  :syte zemra:  :syte zemra:

----------


## Miraxxxx

E dini se çdo te thote livadh , nje vend ku kulllosin bagetite. Ne shkoder nuk eshte ndertuar kurre neper livadhe. Vetem me hyrjen e demokracise, aty jane bere shume ndertime, pra faji eshte i te gjitha qeverive qe kane qene ne fuqi gjate kesaj kohe. Ketu pershihen te gjitha partite qe kane qeverisur. Edhe ajo xhamia, qe shpesh jepet ne lajmet televizive nga te gjitha stacionet, dhe qe eshte xhamia e plumbit, ajo dimer vere eshte e zhytur pothuajse ne uje, sepse kur ajo eshte ndertuar, aty ka pase zanafillen Shkodra. Tani pothuajse nuk banohet me ne ate lagje ase jane te ardhur nga rrethinat e Shkodres. Kjo per arsy se Shkodra me vite eshte spostuar aty ku eshte sot dhe Shkodranet e dine mire qe aty ka gjithmone permbytje edhe me nje shi te lehte.( Edhe kontinetet dikur kane qene te bashkuar)
Shkodra ka vuajtu gjithmone nga permbytjet, por ju siguroj se po te mos ishin bere keto kater vitet e fundit rruget me kanalizime te rregullta, do te ishte permbytur i gjithe qyteti. Shtepine e kam ne qender te qytetit dhe sinqerisht mua shume te tjereve , shume shpesh deri para 3-4 viteve  me nje fortune te forte shiu (shterngata) rruget dhe shtepite e vjetra Shkodrane ishin te permbytura me uje. Ne qofte se e keni vev re  ne intervista, pothuajse te gjithe te intervistuarit nga permbytjet kishin 10-15 vjet qe kishin ndertuar aty, pothuajse te gjitha shtepite jane te reja. Ne ato vende ku kane ndodhur permbytjet , shkodranet e kane ditur mire qe nuk ndertohet. Edhe ne Obot, qe eshte lakuar shume, historikisht nuk eshte ndetuar , sepse eshte shume posht nivelit . Ne mos gaboj vitin `73, kur ka rene termeti, eshte ndertuar Oboti. Po e perseris edhe njehere , dhe le ta gjykoni ju pastaj, pothuajse çdo vit, dimer- vere kur ka pasur  rreshje te forta shiu, ne shtepite e vjetra Shkodrane ka hyre uji. Kjo deri para 3-4 viteve sa rruget, kanalizimet ishin ......ose me mire nuk ishin.

----------


## ILMGAP

> po pesoj dikush nga keto postime (jashte teme apo chitchat) un do jem ai pranaj mos u frikso thjesht bjer viktime 
> 
> per her te fundit


do leshosh pe tani qe ke bere nje vit me shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## OO7

Faktori kryesor eshte pa diskutim "kushtet e renduara atmosferike", faktoret e tjere nuk ndikuan shume.

----------

